# Corso di laurea



## LondonFast90

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis en train de faire une traduction sur les universités en France et en Italie et j'ai des difficultés avec l'expression italienne "CORSI DI LAUREA", la phrase est la suivante:
"I corsi di laurea che prevedono esami di arabo sia al Nord sia al Sud stanno facendo registrare...."

Ma tentative:
"Les cours universitaires / les cours de diplôme / cours de laureat qui prévoient des examens d'arabe au Nord comme au Sud sont en train d'enregistrer...."

Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à trouver une expression avec la même valeur!
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Pernie

Ciao LondonFast,
in questo caso io direi cursus universitaire, ma aspetta conferma


----------



## GIAVENO21

Ciao LondonFast90,
condivido il termine corsus universitaire ma anche quello di études universitaires. Spero che possa esserti utile.
Buon pomeriggio


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Il corso di laurea in Francia si chiama _licence_, che indica anche la laurea triennale. Infatti si può dire ad es. _licence en droit_ per dire sia laurea in giurisprudenza che corso di laurea in giurisprudenza.


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Matteo, secondo me il termine corso di laurea é più generale di _licence_. In effetti, come hai sottolineato tu, la _licence_ é il corso di laurea triennale, mentre  il _master_ é il corso di laurea magistrale. Quindi se LondonFast non ha più contesto e non sa dirci se si tratta di corso di laurea triennale o magistrale, credo sia meglio tradurre con un termine più generale, tipo _cursus universitaire_ che puo' indicare sia la _licence_ che il _master,_ ma anche l'intero percorso di studi universitari.


----------



## Youngfun

Non so se _licence_ vada bene, visto che qui non si parla della laurea come titolo di studio, ma dei corsi di studio che una volta conseguiti e superati i relativi esami porteranno alla laurea (non è detto ma auguro di sì allo studente ).
Qui non si pone l'accento alla laurea, ma ai corsi, e possiamo considerare "di laurea" come sinonimo di "universitario". Concettualmente un corso di laurea è semplicemente un corso universitario.

Inoltre, in Italia "corso" può avere il significato generale, cioè il corso di laurea (triennale o magistrale) inteso come insieme di tutti gli studi universitari che farà conseguire la laurea. 
Ma può avere anche un significato più ristretto, cioè il corso inteso come singola materia dell'università.

Quindi chi studia lingue avrà il corso di arabo, il corso di cinese, il corso di linguistica, il corso di glottologia ecc.
Chi studia medicina avrà il corso di anatomia, il corso di fisiologia, il corso di biologia, il corso di biochimica ecc.


----------

